# dsl verbindung blockt



## leonardot (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo , mein problem ist dass meine dsl-verbindung nach ca 20 min (mal mehr mal weniger) einfach nicht mehr . symbol ist da, d.h. sie bricht nicht ab. mtu und so weiter ist alles überprüft. kam auf einmal so. nach einer trennung und kurz warten gehts wieder für kurze zeit...möglicherweise mal provider anrufen ? oder hat jemand ne idee ?


----------

